# Help picking chefs knife for wedding gift



## Brandonb5269 (Oct 11, 2020)

Hello! My cousin is getting married in 5 short months. He is a lover of fine craftsmanship and knives. I am looking to buy him his first Japanese style chef knife. Budget up to $300. If there is a way to get him a chef knife and a petite or paring knife as well that would be great. Thanks for your recommendations!


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

*GIFT CARD.*


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Listen to the good advice!


----------



## CatManDoo88 (Jul 15, 2020)

Check his wedding registry? He probably has one on there. If not, I agree that a gift card is the way to go. There is a lot of personal preference involved in chef knife or gyuto purchases. There are varying different knife profiles, handle types, and blade materials. For instance, you could buy me a very expensive, well made Japanese gyuto with a bullnose, wa handle, and a fancy hammered finish and while I would be very appreciative, it would probably become a drawer jockey because it just isn't my thing and I wouldn't get much use out of it.


----------

